# Apple/Cherry Woods



## guido (Mar 21, 2007)

I just got in my woods from Nature's Own. I'm looking forward to firing up the smoker on a small batch (unlike last weekends full smoke!) of either ribs or a loin. That said, I haven't smoked with apple or cherry woods before. 

Would it be best to smoke strictly with just apple? Apple and cherry? Apple and hickory? Apple and mesquite?  

I do a hickory/mesquite blend when I smoke most meats, but I'm curious as to how a cut will turn out with just apple, or apple and cherry.

Looking forward to hearing what those of you that have done more have to say!


----------



## meowey (Mar 21, 2007)

When I do beef (rump roast, chuck roast, eye of the round) for GYPC's Italian sandwiches and Dutch's ehcniladas I have used just cherry or just apple.  I like hickory with pork and a hickory/mesquite mix with brisket.  Those are my personal preferences.  I have also used oak and maple.

As you experiment you will discover your personal favorites.  Half the fun is discovering what you or your family and/or guests like best.  None are "bad eats".

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## guido (Mar 21, 2007)

Heh. Looks like I'm going to settle on an apple/hickory mix this weekend. I've pretty much talked myself into it....

One thing I need to do is automatically freeze half of whatever I cook.
I still have about 3-5lbs of pork/beef in the fridge that my wife and I won't finish this week, and I HATE tossing good que!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 21, 2007)

I would think it depends on how strong of a smoke taste you like.  Apple, cherry and other fruit woods are lighter smoke than the nut trees like hickory, oak and pecan.  Mesquite is in a league of its own in my opinion and is not allowed to play in my backyard
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  

I like to mix the fruit and nuts together. I like oak with apple, pecan with cherry and have mixed all of it together plus hickory on some long smokes.


----------



## msmith (Mar 21, 2007)

Im with Rodger no mesquite allowed near my smoker, have never tried the apple or cherry but love Pecan.


----------



## guido (Mar 21, 2007)

I love mesquite, but it's a very strong wood. I use about a 1/3 mesquite to 2/3 hickory mix on my smoker. Just depends. 
Pecan sounds like a good one too. I'll have to try that after I try this batch.

As expected, there really is no 'wrong' way, of course. Nor one better than the other. Just depends what you really want to do, and how you want it to taste. I'm looking forward to the apple/hickory smoke!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 21, 2007)

with fish i mix it up... apple/maple/peach and maybe throw in a little alder once in awhile..

with pork i usually just use apple...gives it a nice subtle smoke flavor depending how much you use

as for beef not much experience with beef cuz i can never seem to get it on sale..lol

generally i use apple for everything because it is what i can get the easiest


----------



## roksmith (Mar 22, 2007)

If you have never tried cherry, you are missing out on one of the easiest and best tasting woods you will ever try.
My smoker burns straight wood, and I've never had an issue with too much smoke flavor. So I'm rolling smoke the entire cook.
If I had to use one wood for the rest of my smokes...there would not even be a question.

Give it a try..you won't be sorry.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep, cherry is the best!!! Cherry and ribs...cherry and chicken...cherry and fish...cherry and pork ...cherry and beef...did I mention I love cherry???


----------



## zardnok (Mar 22, 2007)

Sounds like yall like cherry the way I like Pecan.


----------



## guido (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn you all. Wife doesn't know I'm going to do a loin this weekend.... She'll have a nice surprise though.

Hmm.... Apple/Cherry maybe the way to go. I'm going to have to stew on this!

Thanks for all the tips. I'm just going to have to experiment!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 22, 2007)

You make me think of our late member Scott-in-kc
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   He used to say "Any wood is OK for smoking as long as it's cherry".  I still throw a chunk or some cherry chips in most every smoke in his honor.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 23, 2007)

And you call yourself a Texan. Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## smoked (Mar 23, 2007)

no doubt, a "texan" who don't use mesquite?????? ummmmmmmmmmmmm I think we have to pull marvin out of the otbs now!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (well okay, mesquite aint the first thing I grab either....but talk of not using apple and cherry.....man I hate to ask about alder.....oh yea, that's a northwest thing.....)


----------



## msmith (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok go ahead and shoot me lol, I not the only texan that doesnt use mesqite. I would like to try apple and cherry wood though. Just dont want to buy it in chunks I need splits. Guess I could check with the wood suppliers and see if they have it. I also wanted to try black walnut but that stuff is very expensive around here.


----------



## smoked (Mar 23, 2007)

just giving you a hard texan time I guess...... I'm not a huge mesquite fan either, a small bit yea....but man it's a strong smoke........however....as a texan and being mesquite is well..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(remember, I've got some apple, some cherry, some hickory and well...some alder.....still wanting to get some pecan.......)


----------



## guido (Mar 23, 2007)

If I'm going to smoke something, I want it to taste like I smoked it....  I'm not a fan of alder since it has no inherent flavor, IMO.

A texan that doesn't use mesquite. Just send me what you have in your backyard. I'm sure many folks here would use it :)


----------



## msmith (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I could really get yall on a roll, What the hey I dont like this hickory wood Ive got right now either but it will have to do for now. It does have a good flavor on the meat Im just not happy with the results. I should have stayed with my beloved pecan. But thats my own fault still kicking myself in the butt.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 23, 2007)

alder is best used on fish or other meats that are not thick in nature or have a strong taste...such as whitefish

i havent had great results with using it on other kinds of meat either but still gives a nice light smoke flavor


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm a Hickory girl! I like the strong taste. I will throw a chunk or two of mesquite in there with it but I don't believe I've ever used it alone.

I like cherry and apple or hickory and mequite on pork, hickory on beef and poultry andhickor and mequite on sausages. I'm gonna have to get me some pecan. I've been wanting to do a pecan and peach combination for some reason it sounds good to me.


----------



## msmith (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok maybe its not the fire wood after all. My wife told me that im going thru a change of life kinda thing. She said at this point im in the Jack-Ass- Itis mode. Maybe thats what my problem is.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 23, 2007)

Not touching that one with a ten foot pole!!!!!


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 23, 2007)

Marvin, you coming in June? If so I have all the black walnut you want. Also, I use shag-bark hickory. It's pretty rare, but I have a place where I can get it by the butt-load for free. The location shall remain unnamed though. The shag-bark hickory is most definitely the best. It's light and sweet. In fact, though I haven't tried pecan yet, I'm betting the shag-bark hickory is a close match. I'd like to get some mesquite. My Dad is supposed to bring me some from AZ this spring, but we'll see if he remembers.


----------



## guido (Mar 23, 2007)

I have no idea where to get pecan and peach around here, with the exception of online.

Peach sounds good. I bet using peach nectar instead of, or with apple juice as a mop would give a hell of a crust!


----------



## msmith (Mar 24, 2007)

Tom Im not going to get to make it to the gathering wish I could. How good is the black walnut as far as taste and smoke ring. I have heard that it is very good smoking wood. I dont know what type of hickery I have but it is not as good as I thought. The last few times I've smoked I havent had the smoke ring Im used to. Also the meat hasn't had the pink color as before. I thought it might have been the rub but I think its just the dang wood. Maybe I just got a batch of crappy wood.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Marvin, we all go thru those times
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Guido - drive out in the country and look for peach orchards.  When I lived in Ga i remember some pretty good sized orchards outside Atlanta.


----------



## guido (Mar 26, 2007)

Heh. Didn't think about just driving out to the orchards :)

I tried apple/cherry blend this weekend, and I was surprised.. it was very sweet but had a great flavor!


----------



## dirty ole phil (Aug 9, 2007)

*I use Apple and Cherry Mix ( 50/50 ) for everything except FISH, then I use Alder.  *


----------



## squeezy (Aug 9, 2007)

Here in Ontario mesquite is costly, so I start with it then I go through my arsenal of apple, cherry, maple, hickory and any other fruit wood I'm given. I just talk to folks about Q and they bring me wood ... last week a fellow gave me some pear which smelled like peach to me.
I like to mix'em up!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

Mixing is good! Hey how's that Smoke Vault comming Squeezy?


----------



## squeezy (Aug 10, 2007)

Been kind of busy ... so it is going slow. Got most of the major dents knocked out and used touch up paint on the bottom and inside areas. I will turn her over and work the top next week. I'm hoping it won't leak too much around the door .. (fingers crossed)

Thanks for asking Mom


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

Just upset you got a banged up new smoker you had to wait so long for and can't use it yet. I am still very P#$$ed about that! Why can't they hire delivery and warehouse folks that care about what they do?

I can't wait Squeezy! I excited for you!


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 11, 2007)

i use mostly mesquite. i also use oak, pecan, and silver maple. 

marvin, bring me the mesquite, and i will give you all my pecan and oak.


----------

